# Tips for a total newbie?



## AnimCamp (Nov 6, 2017)

Sorry if this has been done before but I'm about an hour into Pocket Camp on iOS and am having fun so far! There are bits that are totally confusing though - like I couldn't get in to mine some stuff earlier on unless I had friends to help,  but it also said it would reset at a certain time of day. Ack. Maybe I'm just a bit dense. 

For those of you who have already driven a bunch of time into the game, what are your best pieces of advice for getting started?


----------



## Garrett (Nov 6, 2017)

Go see Isabelle at the market place. If you talk to her, that will open up a digital manual which explains everything in the game.


----------



## Magik_Mike (Nov 6, 2017)

Don’t do what most say and kick your main villagers out when the timer is about to tick. Shake trees for bells, there’s one bell tree in a day. EVERY person you meet send hem a friend request until you have about 15-20. Try to have about 5 of each item in your inventory, this helps for when requests come around you don’t have to go find the items. Don’t waste your tickets on anything like fish nets and honey. Try to learn which fish is which by looking at the fish size early on, this helps when your looking for specific fish. Don’t list anything in your market box that is over 1000 bells. No one will buy that. Oh and lastly you can get into shovel strike quarry once per day but there are about 5 different items it yields so you don’t have to enter as soon as you have enough help. 

Hope this helps, I’ve been playing for about a week now


----------



## Witchwyn (Nov 6, 2017)

You will have one of every fruit tree, but in Lost Lure Creek (the river area) you will have two extra fruit trees which differ for everyone. For example, I have an extra peaches and pears. Because of this I often run low on apples, cherries and oranges in particular. I recommend making friends and checking their market places for extra fruit if you run out and have the money as well as putting up excess fruit you have for sale to make the bells back


----------



## AnimCamp (Nov 7, 2017)

Wow! Thanks guys  I wasn't expecting any replies at all, but these are wonderful. The market box things confused me a lot, so I'll definitely look more into that. Sounds like a good way of making bells.


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 7, 2017)

In addition to what everyone else already mentioned: DO. NOT. SELL. FURNITURE. That was a rookie mistake I made when I was low on funds at the beginning of the game. I assumed you can just reorder stuff from the catalogue - well, you can not  So hang on to EVERYTHING, even the stuff you dislike - another villager may request it (or a variant of the same thing) later and then you’ll have to waste resources on something you hate, AGAIN. There’s literally no worse pain in this game than that, haha.


----------



## Vicissitudes (Nov 7, 2017)

-Do quests every 3 hours
-Do use the request ticket (you get them for free as level up reward or so)
-Sell items in the market box in a reasonable price.
-Add users as friends, they will help you in quarry requests and they might even buy your stuff in the market box.



- - - Post Merge - - -

-Do quests every 3 hours
-Do use the request ticket (you get them for free as level up reward or so)
-Sell items in the market box in a reasonable price.
-Add users as friends, they will help you in quarry requests and they might even buy your stuff in the market box.


----------



## AnimCamp (Nov 8, 2017)

Cheshire, oh really?? Jeez, that's pretty crazy! So when it's gone it's gone?

Ah! Thanks Vicissitudes, I keep forgetting about the timers. Better keep a closer eye on it >_< 

Anyone find guide thingys like this help? http://www.pocketgamer.co.uk/r/iPhone/Animal+Crossing+Pocket+Camp/feature.asp?c=75721 

Been following it for a couple of days and it SEEMS to fill in a few blanks, but I'm not sure if it's better just to kick back and sink the time in to get better.


----------

